# Last.fm



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2010)

So, wir hatten zwar irgendwann mal einen Last.fm-Thread, aber in dem ging es um die dortige Buffed-Gruppe.
Deshalb hier einen neuen, rund um die ganze Seite und wer dort alles einen Account hat. =)

Was ist Last.fm eigentlich?



> *Last.fm* ist ein Internetradio auf Basis von sozialer Software, das entwickelt wurde, um Nutzern auf Basis ihrer Hörgewohnheiten neue Musik, Menschen mit ähnlichem Musikgeschmack und Konzerte in ihrer Umgebung empfehlen zu können. Es ist eine ehemalige Schwesterseite von Audioscrobbler, mit dem es sich früher eine Musikdatenbank teilte. Plattenfirmen und Musiker werden ermuntert, Last.fm Lizenzen zum Abspielen ihrer Musik zu erteilen. Last.fm hat derzeit ein Verzeichnis von über 80 Millionen einzelner Stücke und davon sieben Millionen für sein Internetradio zum Streaming sowie 150.000 kostenlose MP3-Downloads vorrätig.



Last.fm-Eintrag bei Wikipedia

__________

Und um der ganzen Sache mal Gesprächsstoff zu verleihen, bevor das hier in sinnloses Account-Gespamme ausartet:

Kennt ihr Last.fm? Habt ihr einen Account? Wie wichtig ist Euch die Seite?
Oder haltet ihr sie vielleicht für weiteren Blödsinn in den Weiten des Netzes?


Für mich persönlich bedeutet Last.fm eine Menge.
Ich habe durch diese Seite bereits 4 Menschen kenne gelernt, die ich inzwischen zu meinen engsten Freunden zählen kann.
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass meine F5 Taste bald den Dienst quittiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier geht es zu meinem Profil: klick

Stöbern, Lachen, Wundern, X drücken.

Dann quasselt mal drauf los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2010)

Echt tolle Seite. Hab schon mehrere neue Bands kennen gelernt. bzw eher Bands mir mal richtig angehört und für gut empfunden. Außerdem konnte ich mir dort ein komplettes Fejd Album runterladen, weil die es dort zum freien Download anbieten.

Das bin ich auf Last.fm

Außerdem finde ich es selber interessant das eigene "Hörverhalten" zu sehen. Wann höre ich was, wie viel, wieso, unter welchen Bedinungen?

Zum Beispiel würde Blue October deutlich weiter unten in meiner Liste stehen, wenn ich das nicht jedes mal anmachen müsste, wenn meine Freundin da ist. Was anderes aus meiner Sammlung mag die ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den empfohlenen Events ist auch toll, ich verpass zwar so gut wie nie irgendwas in der Umgebung aber für den Fall der Fälle...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider buggte eine Zeit lang der Scrobbler. Früher habe ich mit Winamp gehört und das wollte irgendwie nicht so ganz klappen. Deshalb habe ich ca. ein Jahr lang nicht gescrobbelt und habe erst Anfang Februar 09 wieder angefangen. Wollte dann aber auch nicht resetten. Mittlerweile höre ich wegen meinem Apfeltopf mit iTunes und da klappts dann alles super.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Sohohohoho Leute,

ich hab mich da jetzt auch mal angemeldet,

http://www.lastfm.de/user/LordofDemons/library

und ich muss sagen

HOLY BURNING DICKS FROM HELL THIS IS THE GREATEST HP OF THE WORLD

ohen scheiß ich liebe diese seite und das nur 10 sec. nachdem ich mich angemeldet hab :O


----------



## Shaxul (19. Januar 2010)

Last.fm ist wirklich ne spassige Sache. Hab die Seite letztens einem Freund erklärt und auch der hat sich begeistert gezeigt. Zitat "Wow, da bekommt die Musik mal ein Gesicht!" (Er hatte die Bilder der Top-Künstler gemeint^^).
Das Radio finde ich neben den Statistiken ziemlich praktisch. Man hat quasi ein auf einen selbst zugeschnittenes Radioprogramm.


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2010)

Ich bin übrigens auch angemeldet: http://www.lastfm.de/user/StabbedByGrace

Find die Seite ganz praktisch und hab dort schon die eine oder andere nette Band entdeckt.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

ich add übrigens jeden der hier sein zeug postet gna-den-los :>

edit: yay :3 ich liebe diese seite ich kanns nciht oft genug sagen


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich add übrigens jeden der hier sein zeug postet gna-den-los :>



Nicht, wenn ich dich zuerst adde. MUHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

och das werd ich jetzt auch überleben^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (19. Januar 2010)

Von euch schein ich irgendwie die größte Übereinstimmung mit LoD zu haben. Oo
Hachja, last.fm ist toll und ich hab schon so einige bands dadurch entdeckt. 
Meine Seite: http://www.lastfm.de.../-Manslaughter- :>


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Januar 2010)

Kannte ich bisher noch garnicht.


----------



## Nagostyrian (19. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hier geht es zu meinem Profil: klick



Eine Frage


Wie zur Hölle hast du's geschafft, innerhalb eines halben Jahres 33.000 Lieder zu hören? Ich bin seit Nikolaus bei etwa 2700 oO




meins, btw

http://www.lastfm.de/user/Nagostyrion


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Januar 2010)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Eine Frage
> Wie zur Hölle hast du's geschafft, innerhalb eines halben Jahres 33.000 Lieder zu hören? Ich bin seit Nikolaus bei etwa 2700 oO



Bei mir läuft immer Musik ... ^^
Ausserdem hab ich einen iPod, den man ja auch Scrobbeln kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Von euch schein ich irgendwie die größte Übereinstimmung mit LoD zu haben. Oo
> Hachja, last.fm ist toll und ich hab schon so einige bands dadurch entdeckt.
> Meine Seite: http://www.lastfm.de.../-Manslaughter- :>



:3 wieder jemand juhu

i


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

So jetzt hab ich n paar Probleme mit last.fm vll kann mir jemand von euch helfen:​
1. Immer wenn ich meine Musiksammlung abspielen will dann werden 5-6 Lieder gespielt und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung das nicht genug Content vorhanden ist.​Dabei müsst ich bei den ganzen Künstlern die ich drin hab eigendlich 10 Stunden Spielzeit zusammenbringen.​Jemand ne Idee woran das liegt und wie ichs abschalten kann?​
2. ist das imme so das wenn ich auf eine bestimmte Band gehe (z.B. Finntroll) und dann deren radio starte das dann alles kommt nUR NICHT das was ich will nämlich exakt diese Band auf deren namen ich nur ein paar Sekunden davor geklickt haben ò_ó​Gibts ne möglichkeit einfach alles zu starten was von der Band auf last.fm vorhanden ist, OHNE das man sich vorher 3 stunden lang ne Playlist zusammenstellt :/​
3. Warum ist nur so sauwenig von In Flames auf last.fm ??​
Danke schon mal in MFG
LoD


----------



## FermiParadoxon (20. Januar 2010)

1. Könnte daran liegen, dass du nur 33 Lieder gespielt hast und soweit ich weiß orientiert sich die Sammlung an den Songs und nich an den Interpreten. 
2. Es spielt ja auch "Ähnlich Künstler" und nicht die Band ab. Weiß nicht ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt dies zu ändern, aber mir ist diese Variante sowieso lieber.
3. Was meinst du mit sauwenig? Ist doch mehr als genug. :>


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

zu 1. heißt das ich muss erst lieder so in den KÜnstlerprofilen abspielen und zu meiner musiksammlung hinzufügen damit die danna bgespielt werden (ich dachte es reicht wenn man den Künstler an sich hinzufügt) :/


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

http://www.lastfm.de/user/nalcarya

In letzter Zeit tut sich da nicht viel, da ich hauptsächlich auf dem Hin- und Rückweg zur Uni, also im Auto, Musik höre ^^


----------



## Shaxul (20. Januar 2010)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Eine Frage
> Wie zur Hölle hast du's geschafft, innerhalb eines halben Jahres 33.000 Lieder zu hören? Ich bin seit Nikolaus bei etwa 2700 oO



Falls jemand in nem relativ kurzen Zeitraum sehr viele Songs gescrobbelt hat, kann das auch nen andern Grund haben. Und zwar besteht die Möglichkeit, bei einer Neuanmeldung seine bisher gespielten Songs quasi zu übertragen. Dazu muss man vorher einfach die Media Library in Winamp bzw. im Windows Media Player aktiviert haben, dann wird man bei der Installation vom Last.fm-Programm automatisch danach gefragt.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich z.b. vor einer Woche angemeldet und hatte dann sofort 6000 Songs gescrobbelt - Das muss also nicht zwangsläufig heissen, dass derjenige seine Musik Tag und Nacht laufen hat.


Zu LoD's Fragen:



LordofDemons schrieb:


> 1. Immer wenn ich meine Musiksammlung abspielen will dann werden 5-6 Lieder gespielt und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung das nicht genug Content vorhanden ist.
> Dabei müsst ich bei den ganzen Künstlern die ich drin hab eigendlich 10 Stunden Spielzeit zusammenbringen.​Jemand ne Idee woran das liegt und wie ichs abschalten kann?​


Worauf beziehst du dich? Hörst du Musik mit Winamp/WMP/itunes oder direkt auf der Last.fm-Seite?



LordofDemons schrieb:


> 2. ist das imme so das wenn ich auf eine bestimmte Band gehe (z.B. Finntroll) und dann deren radio starte das dann alles kommt nUR NICHT das was ich will nämlich exakt diese Band auf deren namen ich nur ein paar Sekunden davor geklickt haben ò_ó


Du hörst eigentlich, wie FermiParadoxon richtig gesagt hat, meistens ähnliche Künstler. Eine Möglichkeit, Radio von einem Künstler speziell zu hören, gibt es nicht. Allerdings dürfte Finntroll schon auch ein paar mal auftauchen.​


LordofDemons schrieb:


> Gibts ne möglichkeit einfach alles zu starten was von der Band auf last.fm vorhanden ist, OHNE das man sich vorher 3 stunden lang ne Playlist zusammenstellt :/


Meines wissens nicht.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> 3. Warum ist nur so sauwenig von In Flames auf last.fm ??


Es kommt immer darauf an, was die Band bzw. das Label (in dem Fall Nuclear Blast) entscheidet an Songs hochzuladen. Stell dir das ein bisschen wie bei myspace vor: Manche Bands haben komplette Alben zum anhören freigegeben, andere nur einige Songs, manche Bands nur diese 30sek-Samples, etc.
So wie ich bisher draus schlau geworden bin, hat das aber nichts mit dem Radio zu tun, in dem auch Songs auftauchen, die auf Last.fm diekt nicht anwählbar sind.

Du weisst, dass du dir ein Programm herunterladen kannst, mit dem du deine in Winamp/WMP/itunes gespielten Songs scrobbeln kannst?



edit: LoD's Fragen beantwortet
edit: Mein Last.fm-Profil gibt's bei Interesse per PM​


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Last.Fm ist auch sehr gut wenn man mal seinen pc nich mit musik zugemüllt hat ^.^ also sowas wie eine musik bibliothek mit zufallsystem


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

was zur hölle ist scrobbeln?


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was zur hölle ist scrobbeln?



Haha. xD
Meldet sich bei Last.fm an und hat keine Ahnung vom Hauptbestandteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kidpump (20. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch bei Last FM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier meine Seite: TillBreakdown

Und hier meine Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 hours till Breakdown


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> http://www.lastfm.de/user/nalcarya
> 
> In letzter Zeit tut sich da nicht viel, da ich hauptsächlich auf dem Hin- und Rückweg zur Uni, also im Auto, Musik höre ^^



Oo du guckst aber finster drein auf deinem LFm Profil


edit: ich seh grad Deanne und ich kommen musikalisch ja ganz schlecht zusammen >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (20. Januar 2010)

Mein last.fm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo du guckst aber finster drein auf deinem LFm Profil


Das ist ein tiefer Blick in meine Seele!!1111einselfMUAHAHAHA


----------



## Shaxul (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was zur hölle ist scrobbeln?



Wie bereits gesagt: Du hast die Möglichkeit dir ein Programm/Plugin für dein Winamp oder deinen Windows Media Player runterzuladen. Damit kannst du dann alle Songs, die du bspw. im Winamp hörst, bei last.fm "scrobbeln". Das heisst sie werden dann dort auch deiner Musiksammlung bzw. deinen gehörten Titeln hinzugefügt. So als wenn du den Song direkt auf last.fm angehört hättest.

Jetzt aber mal vanishen und ins Bettchen -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: ich seh grad Deanne und ich kommen musikalisch ja ganz schlecht zusammen >.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bomfunk MCs und In Flames ist eben eine Mischung, die nur wenige zustande bringen. ^___^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bomfunk MCs und In Flames ist eben eine Mischung, die nur wenige zustande bringen. ^___^




Hehe ja das stimmt wohl^^

So ich hab jetzt mal gescrobbelt

Muss sagen das ist ganz nett aber irgendwie fehlt mir noch die möglichkeit den VLC Mediaplayer anzufügen :/

Kann man eigendlcih auch Vorschläge machen bei Lastfm? 

edit: Nalcarya ich hab das jetzt im warhammer 40k thread gelesen mit dem Psionist und das der von nem Dämonen übernommen werden kann und da hab ich dann auch dein LastFm Profilbild verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Muss sagen das ist ganz nett aber irgendwie fehlt mir noch die möglichkeit den VLC Mediaplayer anzufügen :/



Was willst du mit dem (Video)-Player bei Last.fm?? o_O


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

ja ich nutz den halt für  meine eher exotischen audioformate :/


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja ich nutz den halt für meine eher exotischen audioformate :/



Omg.^^
Nimm halt Winamp und lad dir diese "exotischen" Audio-Teile in normalen Formaten nochmal neu.
Oder such nen Converter. Ich bezweifle, dass Last.fm jemals VLC unterstützen wird.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

ich bin zu faul das ganze zeug umzukonvertieren Q.Q das ist so viel arbeit


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin zu faul das ganze zeug umzukonvertieren Q.Q das ist so viel arbeit



Dann Pech gehabt.^^
Wer ist auch so doof und lädt Musikdateien in unbekannten Formaten runter? o_O


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: Nalcarya ich hab das jetzt im warhammer 40k thread gelesen mit dem Psionist und das der von nem Dämonen übernommen werden kann und da hab ich dann auch dein LastFm Profilbild verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Bild ist allerdings schon 2 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (21. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dann Pech gehabt.^^
> Wer ist auch so doof und lädt Musikdateien in unbekannten Formaten runter? o_O



Evtl. hat er seine Audio-CDs einfach in ein nicht-mp3-Format konvertiert, z.B. FLAC. Generell wäre eine Unterstützung von mehr Media-Playern wünschenswert, da Winamp und der WMP halt eben doch nicht alle Formate draufhaben.

Ich war übrigens gestern wieder Platten kaufen und werde deshalb die Tage wohl nicht so viel scrobbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, wieso man wirklich ALLES auf last.fm scrobbeln muss. Gibt es irgendeinen Preis wenn man als erster 1.000.000 gehörte Titel hat?

edit2: LoD, wenn du mich schon per PM nach meinem Account fragst, dann nimm auch den FA an^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

sry von der arbeit bis nach hause lösch ich immer mein gedächtnis


----------



## Spawnferkel (21. Januar 2010)

wunderbare seite, habe da schon eine masse an bands gefunden.

Mein Profil

hab da erst vor kurzem wieder eins, mein altes hab ich mal in nem anfall geistiger umnachtung gelöscht


----------



## FermiParadoxon (22. Januar 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> Mein Profil





> Ihr habt u.a. folgende Musik gemeinsam: Acid Bath, Bohren & der Club of Gore, Anathema, Eyehategod und Katatonia.


Ich mag dich. :]
Ich finds ja auch lustig, dass einer meinen engen Nachbarn dort ne Freundin von mir ist. O_o
Und das mit dem Massen-Lieder-Scrobbeln... In 3,5 Jahren nur 22k Lieder. Ich bin so schlecht.


----------



## Kimosabe (22. Januar 2010)

mein profil.

ja, ich bin ziemlich open minded und ja, ich bin für neues (fast immer) offen.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

ich finds nur schade das meine lieblingsbands so wenig lieder auf lastfm hochgeladen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (22. Januar 2010)

Naja, last.fm ist jetzt weniger ein Radio sondern viel mehr eine Empfehlungsplattform und wenns die Lieblingsband ist hat man sowieso so gut wie alles. (;


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

schon aber ich habs nicht dabei jetzt so hier auf der arbeit Q.Q


----------



## FermiParadoxon (22. Januar 2010)

MP3 Player sind schon ne tolle Erfindung. ^^
Gut... kommt bestimmt nicht so gut auf der Arbeit, aber wenn ich hier während dem Photoshoppen Musik höre stört sich ja zum Glück keiner dran.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

joa kann ich nicht bringen weils telefon leutet oder ab und zu eienr reinkommt und was will :/


----------



## Kimosabe (24. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Naja, last.fm ist jetzt weniger ein Radio sondern viel mehr eine Empfehlungsplattform und wenns die Lieblingsband ist hat man sowieso so gut wie alles. (;



also, als ich meine externe platte bei meinem bruder hatte, war ich schon froh das last.fm radio zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

also ich hab jetzt das komplette live album von leith al Deen gefunden und muss sagen jettz brauch ich keine andere internetseite mehr 

ich krieg den spagat von Metalcore über pop bis rap hin^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Omg.^^
> Nimm halt Winamp und lad dir diese "exotischen" Audio-Teile in normalen Formaten nochmal neu.
> Oder such nen Converter. Ich bezweifle, dass Last.fm jemals VLC unterstützen wird.


soso




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:-D

mein profil

ich find last.fm fantastisch um neue bands zu finden
und man kann leuten ohne viel gelaber sagen was man für musik mag =)


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Januar 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soso
> :-D



Hättest Du genauer gelesen, dann hättest du bemerkt, dass dort steht, dass Last.fm niemals VLC unterstützen wird.
Nicht anders herum ... Kluscheißer verdammter! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nene, hast recht.^^ Hab mich nie bei den Einstellungen von VLC umgeguckt - läuft alles ohne, das passt.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

wer von euch hat eigendlich dieses Bezahlangebot von last fm?
also dieses 3 euro zeug


----------



## Kimosabe (30. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wer von euch hat eigendlich dieses Bezahlangebot von last fm?
> also dieses 3 euro zeug



subscriber?
ich kenne welche die das haben, aber selber nutze ich das nicht, weil ich kein paypal habe.


----------



## Shaxul (30. Januar 2010)

Subscriben ist auch nichtmehr so toll. Früher hatte man die Möglichkeit, dieses auf sein eigenes Profil zugeschnittenes Radio zu hören. Das geht heute auch ohne bezahltes Abo. 

Hab die Abo-Vorteile mal von last.fm rüberkopiert:

*What you get:*

Uninterrupted radio listening
Ad-free browsing and streaming
Recent visitors to your profile
A prestigious black icon
New! Access to our VIP Zone with more charts, graphs and the latest from the Last.fm Labs
 Plus, listen to stations of music you've loved or tagged.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich muss mich da auch mal anmelden...da gibts sogar Skoza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is das da im Allgemeinen kompliziert oder lebt man sich schnell ein ?


----------



## Kimosabe (31. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mich da auch mal anmelden...da gibts sogar Skoza
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is ne sehr einfache bedienung und ja, man gewöhnt sich schnell daran.
der einzige nachteil für neulinge: du musst musik gehört haben, um die radiostationen effektiv nutzen zu können.


----------



## Caramon (17. Februar 2010)

Wirklich coole Seite, hab mich da vor 'n paar Tagen jetzt auch mal angemeldet.

[url="http://lastfm.de/user/MrCyberforce"]Mein Profil
[/url]


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Februar 2010)

Durch Last.FM steht einem die gesamte Musikwelt offen. Ich habe zahlreiche neue Künstler dadurch entdeckt.

http://www.lastfm.de/user/DasX2007


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

So, dann stell ich mein Profiel auch mal rein *g*

http://www.lastfm.de/user/Asayur


Vorwarnung: es findet sich auch viel Blödsinn unter den von mir gespielten Liedern wieder, ich bin ein sehr schwankender Mensch, was meinen Musikgeschmack angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

http://www.lastfm.de/user/Trve-Lachmann


mal eben schnell gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (22. Februar 2010)

Für alle Teilnehmer der Sony Fantasy Liga ist jetzt eine Buffed Liga vorhanden, wo wir Buffies unsere Festivals im direkten Kampf vergleichen können *g*


----------



## Shaxul (22. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> http://www.lastfm.de...r/Trve-Lachmann
> 
> 
> mal eben schnell gemacht
> ...



Du wirst gleich geaddet, dann kann ich dir ab und an mal nen paar gute Songs empfehlen über last.fm!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Mai 2010)

ich hätte nochmal ne allgemeine frage
ich hab mich nun angemeldet und den scrobbler runtergeladen
aber wird musik die man über lastfm selber oder youtube hört auch registriert ?

noch was:
habt ihr auch das problem das ihr das radio auf lastfm nich starten könnt
da steht die ganze zeit nur das geladen wird


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich hätte nochmal ne allgemeine frage
> ich hab mich nun angemeldet und den scrobbler runtergeladen
> aber wird musik die man über lastfm selber oder youtube hört auch registriert ?
> 
> ...



hab mich heut angemeldet und hatte das gleiche Problem wenn ich Harcore-Allgeimeinradio starten wollte. Einfach Browser schließen und nochmal versuchen. So hats bei mir geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine Seite http://www.lastfm.de.../BreakyouDragan

Edit// Bloodletting dein Link geht nicht. Könntest du den neuen posten?


----------



## M_of_D (19. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein Profil:

http://www.lastfm.de/user/M_of_D


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

ich hab mich da letztens auch angemeldet aber ich kapiere nicht was daran so toll sein soll ^^

einen "oh cool" moment hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (20. Mai 2010)

ich find das coole daran ist dass man eifach nur auf Hardcore-Radio klicken muss und dann kommt musik die einem gefällt. Oder wenn man mal bock auf Reggea hat einfach auf Reggea-Radio klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

was mich am meisten stört sind so sachen wie ich stell mir da sone "combo" zusammen aus böhse onkelz, den ärzten und beatsteaks und das ding kommt auf die idee madsen, sportfreunde stiller, clueso und son müll zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das problem habe ich mit so gut wie jeder kombination von bands das er einfach die unmöglichstens bands spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

so jetzt ist holland aber in not! hab mich neu angemeldet .... (kann mich nicht mehr an die login-daten vom anderen account erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ich adde euch mal alle ... kkthx


http://www.lastfm.de/user/HannibalChelios

^
meeeiiins


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (21. Mai 2010)

Und das meinige! http://www.lastfm.de/user/Kamikatzekiwi


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Mai 2010)

http://www.lastfm.de/user/SWeeT_mushrOOms

ich finds schade das es keine möglichkeit gibt gezielt eine einzelne band zu hören
oder seine lieblingslieder beliebig zu hören


----------

